# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  باب: في ذم المختصرات !

## عبد الرحمن السديس

الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد أما بعد: 
فلا يخفى عليكم ولع المتاخرين بالمختصرات في كل الفنوان وفي ذلك مصالح ومفاسد، وكنت من مدة أريد أن أكتب موضوعا عن المختصرات، لكني ما استطعت أن استجمع الفكر وأجد من الفراغ ما يكفي، وكان وقع تحت يدي نقولا في ذمها وبيان عيبها، فالظاهر أن غاية ما سيكون هو نقل بعض هذه النقول!
والغرض أن تخفف هذه العبارات من غلو بعضنا فيها، وتلفت انتباههم إلى كتب الأئمة المتوسطة والموسعة .
وسأبدأ بكلام لطيف طريف للشيخ علي الطنطاوي 

قال ـ رحمه الله ـ في ذكرياته 2/43 
في كلامه على (رسائل سيف الإسلام ):
وأثرتُ بعض المشايخ لما نقدتُ طريقتهم في الدعوة إليه، وفي تلقين المتعلمين أحكام شريعته، وكانت (في الحق) أسوأ الطرق في التدريس في كتب ألفت على أسوأ الأساليب في التأليف: (متن) موجز إيجازًا مخلاً ، كأن مؤلفه بخيل كُلِّف بأن يرسله في (برقية) إلى أوستراليا، يغرم أجرتها من ماله، فهو يقتصد في الكلمات لتقل عليه النفقات، وانظروا (جمع الجوامع) و(التحرر) في الأصول مثالا على هذه المتون، وقابلوا أسلوبه بأسلوب الغزالي في (المستصفى) .
كانت أكثر الكتب التي يعكفون عليها بعيدة عن البيان بعد الأرض عن السماء، معقدة العبارة أعجمية السبك، وإن كانت عربية الكلمات، فيأتي من يوضح غامض المتن فيدخل جملة من عنده بين كل جملتين منه كما يرقعون اليوم الجلد المحروق من الإنسان بقطعة من جلده السليم فينجح الرتق أو يظهر الفتق وهذا هو (الشرح). 
ويأتي من يضع لهذا الشرح حواشي وذيولا يطوله فيها فيجمله أو يقبحه ويعطله وهذه هي (الحاشية)، ويبدو ضعف الإنشاء في القرون المتأخرة حتى في مثل حاشية ابن عابدين التي هي اليوم عمدة المفتين على المذهب الحنفي ثم يجيء من يعلق على هذه الحاشية تعليقات وتسمى (التقريرات) فلا الأسلوب عربي فصيح ولا المنهج قويم صحيح. 
وانظروا (المبسوط) مثلا للسرخسي أو (البدائع ) للكاساني ثم انظروا الحاشية أو انظروا في مذهب الشافعية (الأم) ثم (مغني المحتاج) إن ما بينهما كالذي بين (أسرار البلاغة) و(شروح التلخيص) في كتب الأولين، البلاغة والبيان والأسلوب العربي النير، وفي حواشي الآخرين.. فيها ما تعرفون !

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وقال في ذكرياته ـ رحمه الله ـ 4/279:
كنت قبل أن ألي القضاء، وبعد أن أنهيت عهد الطلب وأيام الدراسة، كنت عاكفا على كتب الأدب والتاريخ , قلما أنظر في كتاب فقه أو أصول إلا إن احتجت إلى مراجعة مسألة أو تحقيقها. 
ولكني كنت على ذلك أقرأ في اليوم عشرين أو ثلاثين صفحة من مثل كتاب "الخراج" لأبي يوسف، أو كتاب "الأم" للشافعي، أو "المبسوط" للسرخسي، لا لاستيعاب ما فيه، ولكن إعجابًا بأسلوبه واستئناسا ببلاغة عبارته، وسلامة لغته، كذلك كانت كتبنا الأولى، ثم فسد الأسلوب وغلبت عليه العجمة، وبعد عن السليقة العربية...

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

وقال في ذكرياته ـ رحمه الله ـ 7/66 : ... ولقد ظهر في هذه القرون الثلاثة علماء لا يحصيهم العد، ألفوا مؤلفات لا يحيط بها الحصر، ولم يكن في هؤلاء جميعا ـ على أغلب الظن ـ من هو أوثق في الفقه، وأنفذ فيه فكرا، من ابن عابدين، الذي كتب الله لمؤلفاته أن تكون أكثر الكتب ذيوعا، وأعمها نفعا، وأن تكون حاشيته المشهورة عمدة المفتين في المذهب الحنفي من أكثر من مئة سنة، لا يضارعها في تحقيق مسائلها، وفي إقبال الناس عليها، كتاب من كتب الفقهاء المتأخرين في المذهب الحنفي، على بعض العجمة في أسلوبها، وبعده عن الأسلوب العربي النيَّر الذي تجدون مثاله في كتاب " المبسوط" للسرخسي الحنفي، أو في كتاب "الأم" للإمام الشافعي.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> وفي ذلك مصالح ومفاسد


بارك الله فيكم
لا يخفى عليكم أن من وضع هذه المختصرات إنما وضعها للحفظ لمبتدئي الطلبة وهذه مصلحة ليست بالقليلة في بابها لأن المتفقه لا بد له من أن يحفظ متنا فقهيا في بداية طلبه يجمع له الفروع حتى يبني عليه ما بعده من المسائل والخلاف والأدلة في هذا الفن
وقد سمعت عن بعض المشايخ أظنه الشيخ العثيمين يقول أغلب ما قرأناه  نسيناه ولم يبق معنا إلا المختصرات التي حفظناها في الصغر الزاد والبلوغ أو نحو هذا 
ولا يقال للمبتدأ في التفقه عليك النظر أو حفظ الأم والمبسوط ونحوها من المطولات لأن هذا  يشتته ويفرق عليه المسائل ولا يجمع
وهذه المصلحة لا تنكر
إذا علم ذلك بقي أن ننظر في المفسدة التي ذُكر أنها تترتب على الاختصار وهي التعقيد والعجمة مما أدى إلى كثرة خلاف الشراح في فهم العبارة وتفكيكها ومعرفة مقصود الماتن
ولا شك أن هذه مفسدة في بابها لأن فيها تضييع للوقت في غير الأهم لكن هذه المفسدة ليست محضة بل يشوبها نوع مصلحة ومخارج تخفف منها وهي:
_ تثبيت المعلومة في ذهن الطالب لأن كثرة النظر والتفكير في كلام الشراح والمحشين على السطر الواحد من المتن أو المسألة الواحدة وحل المشكل ودفع الاعتراض يورث ذلك 
_ أن كثيرا من مسائل المتون ليست معقدة ويتفق الشراح على تفسيرها 
_ أن الطالب ليس ملزما بقراءة أغلب الشروح والحواشي بل يكفيه أن يقرأ أفضل شرحين وأفضل حاشية وغالبا ما يكون فيها التفسير الراجح لكلمات المتن وهذا يخفف من مفسدة دخوله في اختلاف الشراح والمحشين
_ أما بالنسبة للأسلوب فلا شك أن الأفضل أن يكون بأسلوب عربي فصيح لكن هذا من باب الكماليات
إذا علم ذلك بقي النظر في تلك المصلحة وهذه المفسدة والترجيح بينهما ولا شك بتقديم المصلحة المحضة على المفسدة غير المحضة المشوبة بمصالح والله أعلم
فإذا كان الأمر كذلك لم يصح ذم هذه المختصرات وإنما يحذر الطالب _بعد حثه على حفظها_ من الإغراق في تتبع كلام الشراح في فك عبارة المتن فقط 
تنبيه : هناك بعض المتون لا ينطبق عليها ما ذكر مثل متن أبي شجاع والرسالة للقيرواني وغيرها فهي سلسة عذبة لا فيها تعقيد ولا عجمة والمنهاج للنووي قريب منها  والله أعلم
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
   هذا موضوع طريف نسأل الله للأخ السديس أن يجمع شتاته ويتحف بتمامه إخوانه ، لكن يبدو أنه من المفيد أن نعرف رأي المخالف وفي هذا الصدد أذكر أن أبا العباس أحمد بن البناء المراكشي {ت721ه} كان يتعمد الاختصار بسبب تبحره في مختلف العلوم وإلمامه بها فلا يقدم إلا الزبدة وفي ذلك يقول:
                                            قصدت إلى الوجازة في كلامي               لعلمي بالصواب في الاختصار 
                                            ولم  أحذر  فهوما  دون فهمي              ولكن  خفت  إزراء   الكبار    
                                             فشأن  فحولة  العلماء  شأني              وشأن  البسط تعليم  الصغار

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وأيضا هناك من ذم نظم العلوم والمعارف في منظومات، وهي نوع من المتون.

وهو (أبو الريحان البيروني) في مقدمة كتابه النفيس ( تحقيق ما للهند من مقولة مقبولة في العقل أو مرذولة )

مع تحفظي على هذا الكلام، فلست أوافق على شيء منه، وما زالت هذه المنظومات والمتون سببا لتخريج العلماء الفحول قديما وحديثا، وقد قالوا: من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون.

وما ذكروه في ذمها هو نفسه سبب مدحها !! لأن طالب العلم الذي يتربى على هذه المتون لن يصعب عليه فهم شيء من كلام أهل العلم، بخلاف الذي تربى على الفهم دون الحفظ، فستجد لديه الكثير من الخلل في الفهم مع عدم الحفظ، ثم هو لا يستطيع أن يحكي كلام أهل العلم على وجهه إلا نادرا؛ لأنه يحكي بألفاظه هو وغالبا ما تكون مغايرة لكلام أهل العلم في المعاني.

وحتى لو فرض أن في المتون ما يقتضي الذم فهو بسبب الخلط بينها وبين المطولات، فالمطولات وضعت للبحث والنظر، والمتون وضعت للحفظ والاستحضار، فإذا اقتصرت على الأولى فلن تحفظ، وإذا اقتصرت على الثانية فلن تفهم.

فالمختصرات لا يقصد بها الاستغناء عن المطولات، وإنما يقصد بها ضبط العلم في الصدر.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

أشكر للإخوة الفضلاء مشاركاتهم وإفادتهم ، ونرجو المزيد .
وهنا تنبيه : 
أنا لا أتنبى نقدها أو التحذير منها لكنه صوت مخالف لما هو مستقر عند كثير من طلبة العلم أحببت أن أسمعه من لم يسمعه، وإلا فمدح الناس للمختصرات وثناؤهم عليها عموما أو على بعض أفرادها خصوصا = لا يكاد يحصر. 
وأقول هذا؛ لأني خشيت أن يظن أن أتبناه، وإن كان ما ذكرته واضحا حتى من العنوان .

= يليه ـ إن شاء الله ـ كلام ابن خلدون على المختصرات.

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشيخنا موضوع موفق

----------


## أبو العالية

الحمد لله ، وبعد ..
الاختصار فن . وليس كل أحد يجيد استخدام هذا الفن !
ومن تتبع أنواع المختصرات من مختصرات السابقين سيجد أنواعاً غريبة عجيبة .
فما الاختصار ؟ 
وما مفهومه عند المتقدمين ، والمتأخرين .
وما هي ضوابطه ؟
وما شروط المختصر .
وهل الاختصار يدخل في كل علم وفي كل المصنَّفات أو هو في بعض دون بعض ؟
إلى غير ذلك .
غير أني أقول _ والقول للشيخ أول ) :
لا أظن أن الذمَّ فيه إلا لمن أغفل بابه ، وأفسد أكثر مما أصلح ، ومن هنا جاء من ذم الاختصار لأمرين :
الأول : عدم وفاء المختَصر لما اختُصر ؛ فمتى ما قرأت المختصر ، لم يشفِ غليلك من الكتاب ؛ فأنت بالطبع محتاج لمراجع الأصل لا الفرع ، وحينها يكون القراءة في المختصر ضرب من تضييع الوقت !
والثاني : عدم أهليَّة المختصِر وتمكنه من العلم الذي اشتغل به ، وهذا من أفحش الأخطاء اليوم عند المختصِرين .
فتجد أحدهم يزعم أنه قد اختصر كتاباً ؛ فإذا ما طالعته ، قلت لو خرج المصنِّف من قبره لقال : ما هذا الذي أردت الوصول إليه !!
 ناهيك عن تطويل الحواشي ، والفحش فيها ، وإبراز فتالة العضل بذلك ! وما علم المختصِر المسكين : أن الإختصارات حسن إشارات .
وما أحسن قالة الشيخ أبي مالك : ( فالمختصرات لا يقصد بها الاستغناء عن المطولات ، وإنما يقصد بها ضبط العلم في الصدر )
على كل هي لفتة طيبة موفقة من الشيخ المفيد ، جزاه الله خيراً .
وأسأل الله أن يتم عليه نعمته ؛ فيفسح له في الوقت ، ويرزقه صفاء الذهن والفكر ؛ فيخرج لنا درة من درره التي نعرف .

والسلام .

----------


## أبو حماد

لعل مقصد الشيخ رحمه الله المختصرات ذات النفَس الموغل في الغرابة والتعقيد، فهذه أضرت بأصول العلم، وحركت الهمم بدلا من ضبط مسائل العلم إلى استفراغ الوسع في حل العبارات وتتبع الألفاظ، وأما المتون المختصرة ذات اللفظ العذب السلس المنقاد، فإنها من طرق العلم المعروفة، انظروا مثلاً متون الإمام ابن قدامة، ورسالة ابن أبي زيد، وقارنوها بالزاد وبمختصر خليل، وانظروا بعد ما بين هذين النمطين من التأليف في المختصرات.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## السليم

عنوان صحفي
وليتك جعلته: (باب في مدح المطوّلات) بدلاً من (ذم المختصرات)

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 



> عنوان صحفي
> وليتك جعلته: (باب في مدح المطوّلات) بدلاً من (ذم المختصرات)


عفوا ليس كذلك، ولا تعجل سيأتيك ذم صرف لها يوافق العنوان.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة ابن خلدون في المقدمة ص457:
ذهب كثير من المتأخرين إلى اختصار الطرق والأنحاء في العلوم، يولعون بها ويدونون منها برنامجا مختصرا في كل علم يشتمل على حصر مسائله وأدلتها، باختصار في الألفاظ وحشو القليل منها بالمعاني الكثيرة من ذلك الفن. 
فصار ذلك مخلاً بالبلاغة وعسيراً على الفهم. 
وربما عمدوا إلى الكتب الأمهات المطولة في الفنون للتفسير والبيان، فاختصروها تقريباً للحفظ، كما فعله ابن الحاجب في الفقه وأصول الفقه، وابن مالك في العربية، والخونجي في المنطق وأمثالهم. 
وهو فساد في التعليم وفيه إخلال بالتحصيل، وذلك لأن فيه تخليطاً على المبتدئ بإلقاء الغايات من العلم عليه، وهو لم يستعد لقبولها بعد، وهو من سوء التعليم كما سيأتي. 
ثم فيه مع ذلك شغل كبير على المتعلم بتتبع ألفاظ الاختصار العويصة للفهم بتزاحم المعاني عليها وصعوبة استخراج المسائل من بينها. 
لأن ألفاظ المختصرات نجدها لأجل ذلك صعبة عويصة، فينقطع في فهمها حظ صالح من الوقت. 
ثم بعد ذلك كله فالملكة الحاصلة من التعليم في تلك المختصرات، إذا تم على سداده، ولم تعقبه آفة؛ فهي ملكة قاصرة عن الملكات التي تحصل من الموضوعات البسيطة المطولة لكثرة ما يقع في تلك من التكرار والإحالة المفيدين لحصول الملكة التامة. 
وإذا اقتصر على التكرار قصرت الملكة لقلته كشأن هذه الموضوعات المختصرة؛ فقصدوا إلى تسهيل الحفظ على المتعلمين، فأركبوهم صعباً يقطعهم عن تحصيل الملكات النافعة وتمكنها. « ومن يهدي الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له » . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.

= يتبع

----------


## حرملة

هناك آخرون استفادوا من تلك المختصرات أيما فائدة

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال شهاب الدين أحمد الناصري في الاستقصا لأخبار دول المغرب الأقصى 3/67-68:
ومن عجيب سيرته [السلطان محمد بن عبد الله] ـ رحمه الله ـ أنه كان يرى اشتغال طلبة العلم بقراءة المختصرات في فن الفقه وغيره، وإعراضهم عن الأمهات المبسوطة الواضحة = تضييع للأعمار في غير طائل، وكان ينهى عن ذلك غاية، ولا يترك من يقرأ "مختصر خليل" و"مختصر ابن عرفة" وأمثالهما، ويبالغ في التشنيع على من اشتغل بشيء من ذلك، حتى كاد الناس يتركون قراءة "مختصر خليل"، وإنما كان يحض على كتاب "الرسالة" و"التهذيب" وأمثالهما، حتى وضع في ذلك كتابا مبسوطا أعانه عليه أبو عبد الله الغربي وأبو عبد الله المير وغيرهما من أهل مجلسه .
ولما أفضى الأمر إلى السلطان العادل المولى سليمان ـ رحمه الله ـ صار يحض الناس على التمسك بالمختصر، ويبذل على حفظه وتعاطيه الأموال الطائلة، والكل مأجور على نيته وقصده غير أنّا نقول: 
الرأي ما رأى السلطان سيدي محمد ـ رحمه الله ـ وقد نص جماعة من أكابر الأعلام النقاد مثل: الإمام الحافظ أبي بكر بن العربي، 
والشيخ النظار أبي إسحاق الشاطبي، 
والعلامة الواعية أبي زيد عبد الرحمن بن خلدون، 
وغيرهم أن سبب نضوب ماء العلم في الإسلام، ونقصان ملكة أهله فيه = إكباب الناس على تعاطي المختصرات الصعبة الفهم، وإعراضهم عن كتب الأقدمين المبسوطة المعاني الواضحة الأدلة، التي تحصل لمطالعها الملكة في أقرب مدة، ولعمري لا يعلم هذا يقينا إلا من جَرّبه وذاقه، وقد تقدم لنا في صدر هذا الكتاب أن ملوك بني عبد المؤمن كانوا يحملون الناس على الرجوع في الأحكام إلى الكتاب والسنة كل ذلك اعتناء بالعلم القديم ومحافظة على أصوله، والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

قال العلامة محمد بن الحسن الحجوي في الفكر السامي في تاريخ الفقه الإسلامي 2/146:
في القرن الرابع بدأت فكرة الاختصار والإكثار من جمع الفروع بدون أدلة وشرح تلك المختصرات، فبعدما كانوا في القرن الثالث مصنفين مبتكرين ؛كأسد بن الفرات وسحنون، وابنه، والبويطي ومحمد بن الحسن وأمثالهم، صار الحال في القرن الرابع إلى الشرح ثم الاختصار والجمع، فانظر الفضل بن سلمة وابن أبي زمنين وابن أبي زيد والبراذعي اختصروا «المدونة» في عصر متقارب، وهكذا نظراؤهم في عصرهم من المذاهب الأخرى؛ كالمزني حيث اختصر مذهب الشافعي. 
والاختصار لا يسلم صاحبه من آفة الإفساد والتحريف فقد اعترض عبد الحق الإشبيلي مواضع من مختصر ابن أبي زيد القيرواني والبراذعي أفسدها الاختصار، وهكذا المزني اعترض عليه ابن سريج كما سبق في ترجمته. 
ولا يخفى أن الاشتغال بإصلاح ما فسد هو غير الاشتغال بالعلم نفسه؛ فالرزية كل الرزية ما حال بين المسلمين وبين نصوص نبيهم وكلام ربهم، والرزية كل الرزية في الاشتغال بالمختصرات، فالاختصار والتوسع في جمع الفروع من غير التفات للأدلة هو الذي أوجب الكهولة؛ بل القرب من الشيخوخة التي دخل فيها الفقه في القرون الآتية، فالفقه بقي مدة قرنين متماسكا كهلا قويا، ولله عاقبة الأمور.
= يتبع

----------


## ابن المنير

هذا الموضوع أراه في الأهمية غاية
وهو يحتاج إلى دراسة مستقلة
يتم فيها استقراء تاريخ المختصرات
وتطورها من حيث اللغة وتحري الدقة وكذا تحري هل التزم المختصِر مراد مؤلف الكتاب الذي تم اختصاره وغير ذلك ...
أما النقولات المتناثرة في هذا الشأن فيوضَع كل موضع في محله بعد تقسيم الدراسة إلى أبواب وفصول ومباحث
وانا أعذر الشيخ عبد الرحمن
فوقته ضيق
وشكرا لكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

موضوع ذو علاقة:
http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...ArticleID=1042

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قول الحجوي رحمه الله: (في القرن الرابع بدأت فكرة الاختصار ).اهـ
محل نظر
ينظر: 
ترجمة عبدالله بن الحكم (ت214هـ)، من "ترتيب المدارك"، للقاضي، و"المدخل المفصل"، لبكر بن عبدالله القضاعي، 2/678

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وقال الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبوزيد وفقه الله في "المدخل": (فائدة: عن آفة المختصرات).اهـ
وهو في نظري أدق من قول: (ذم المختصرات).اهـ
وإن كانت نفسي لا تطمئن أيضا إلى قول (آفة المختصرات) .. والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يبدو أن ابن خلدون رحمه الله قد اقتبس فكرة كلامه من شيخه أبي عبد الله المقري

فقد قال المقري [ كما في المعيار المعرب 2/ 479 ]:

(( ولقد استباح الناس النقل من المختصرات الغريبة أربابها، ونسبوا ظواهر ما فيها إلى أمهاتها، وقد نبه عبد الحق في تعقيب التهذيب على ما يمنع من ذلك لو كان من يسمع، وذيلت كتابه بمثل عدد مسائله أجمع، ثم تركوا الرواية فكثر التصحيف، وانقطعت سلسلة الاتصال، فصارت الفتاوى تنقل من كتب لا يدرى ما زيد فيها مما نقص منها؛ لعدم تصحيحها وقلة الكشف عنها، ولقد كان أهل المائة السادسة، وصدر السابعة لا يسوغون الفتوى من تبصرة الشيخ أبي الحسن اللخمي؛ لكونه لم يصحح على مؤلفه، ولم يؤخذ عنه، وأكثر ما يعتمد اليوم ما كان من هذا النمط، ثم انضاف إلى ذلك عدم الاعتبار بالناقلين، فصار يؤخذ من كتب المسخوطين كما يؤخذ من كتب المرضيين، بل لا تكاد تجد من يفرق بين الفريقين، ولم يكن هذا فيمن قبلنا، فلقد تركوا كتب البراذعي على نبلها ولم يستعمل منها على كره من كثير منهم غير التهذيب الذي هو المدونة اليوم لشهرة مسائله، وموافقته في أكثر ما خالف فيه ظاهر المدونة لأبي محمد. ثم كلّ أهل هذه المائة عن حال من قبلهم من حفظ المختصرات وشق الشروح والأصول الكبار، فاقتصروا على حفظ ما قل لفظه ونزر حظه، وأفنوا عمرهم في حل لغوزه وفهم رموزه، ولم يصلوا لرد ما فيه إلى أصوله بالتصحيح، فضلا عن معرفة الضعيف والصحيح، بل حل مقفل وفهم أمر مجمل، ومطالعة تقييدات زعموا أنها تستنهض النفوس، فبينا نستكثر العدول عن كتب الأئمة إلى كتب الشيوخ، أتيحت لنا تقييدات للجهلة بل مسودات المسوخ، فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون. فهذه جملة تهديك إلى أصل العلم وتريك ما غفل عنه الناس. ))

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقول : إنّ من خدمة العلم  أن يرجع إلى الأمهات ,  حتّى تصان أمانة نقل العلم , بحيث يقف الدارس  على نصوص الأقوال في مظانّها  , ويتأكد  من صحّة النّقل , وليعلم أنّ بين الكتب المتأخرة  وهذه الأمهات بوناً  بعيداً  في حسن  الكتابة وسلاسة  الأسلوب , وسهولة المأخذ ,  والواقع يشهد أنّ الرجوع  إلى الأمهات  كاد ينعدم عند معظم المشتغلين بالفقه انطلاقاً  من الكتب المتأخرة  ,  بل إنّ كثيراً  من شرّاح المختصرات لا يرجعون  إلى أمّهات كتب  الفقه لسبب  مّا ,  ويكتفون  بالنّقل  عن المتأخرين  , فيتداول النّاس  نقل الشئ  , وقد يكون  فيه ما فيه , لما يلحق الأقوال من المختصرات  والنّقل بالمعنى , والاقتطاع من السياق , وغير ذلك .
قال الشيخ أحمد بن محمد البرنسي الفاسي الشهير بزروق  في ختام شرحه لرسالة الإمام ابن أبي زيد القيرواني :" وجمعته من أصول معتمدة جلّها  كتب المتأخرين  , والعمدة  مختصر الشيخ الفقيه  الصالح سيدي  أبي عبد الله التونسي , وربما  لفّقت  كلامه أو بسطته  أو أتيت به على وجهه ,  فليراجعه من أشكل عليه شيئ  من نقله " , فهو هنا  يشير  إلى الذي يقرأ  المنقول  قد يشكل عليه لكونه مُقتطعاً  من سياق أو نحو ذلك .
ولئن كان ظهور المختصرات ضرباً من خدمة  الفقه , وإلاّ أنّه  شاع في عصر غلب  فيه حفظ  الفروع , وضعف  حبل السند  العلمي  , وترافقت  قوّة الحفظ  هذه  في الغالب  مع ضعف  التصرف  في العلم والتعليم لقصور الملكات , وقد ذكر ابن خلدون  أنّ الطالب في  فاس  وسائر أقطار المغرب كان يقضي ستّ عشرة سنة  ليتخرج حسب  منهج الحفظ هذا ,  ثمّ تكون  ملكته قاصرة إن  فاوض أو ناظر أو علّم , في حين أنه يقضي خمس سنين بتونس  ليحصل على مبتغاه من الملكة العلمية , أو ييأس   من الحصول عليها ,  حسب المنهج الثاني . 
ومن العجب أن يقول  ابن حزم –رحمه  الله- عن الأحاديث والآثار التي أوردها في المحلّى  بمناسبة كلامه على صلاة السفر :" ولم نورد إلاّ رواية مشهورة ظاهرة عند العلماء  بالنّقل  , وفي الكتب  المتداولة  عند صبيان  المحدثين  فكيف أهل العلم " ? , علماً بأنه نقل عن مصنفي  ابن أبي شيبة , وعبد الرزاق , والبزار , فضلاً  عن صحيح مسلم وغيره , قال  الشيخ شاكر-رحمه الله-  معلقاً :" هذه الكتب التي كانت متداولة عند صبيان المحدثين  في عصر ابن حزم – القرن الخامس- ومن أهمها مصنف ابن أبي شيبة  , ومصنف عبد الرزاق , واختلاف العلماء لابن المنذر , صارت  في عصرنا هذا , بل وقبله بقرون من النوادر الغالية  التي لا يسمع اسمها إلاّ الخواص  من كبار المطّلعين  على كتب السنّة ,  وعامة  مشتغلين بالحديث لا يعرفونها ,,, " .
بل إنّه رحمه  الله  قال  عن  المباحث التي أوردها في صلاة الخوف :" وإنما  كتبنا  هذا للعامي والمبتدئ , وتذكرة للعالم , فنذكر هنا بعض تلك الوجوه , ومما  يقرب حفظه ويسهل  فهمه , ولا يضعف فعله ".
وللشاطبي حديث عن الطريق الذي ينبغي أن يسلكه من أراد طلب العلم , ومما  قاله  رحمه  الله :" والطريق الثاني :  مطالعة كتب المصنفين , ومدوني الدواوين  , وهو أيضاً  نافع في بابه  بشرطين :
الأول : أن يحصل له من فهم مقاصد ذلك العلم المطلوب , ومعرفة اصطلاحات أهله ,  ما يتم له به النظر  في الكتب , وذلك يحصل بالطريق الأول من  مشافهة العلماء , أو مما هو راجع إليه ,,,".
ثم قال : والشرط الثاني : أن يتحرى كتب المتقدمين  , من أهل العلم المراد , فإنهم أقعد به من غيرهم من المتأخرين  , وأصل ذلك التجربة والخبر , أما  التجربة فهو أمر مشاهد في أي علم كان , فالمتأخر لا يبلغ من الرسوخ في علم  ما  , ما بلغه المتقدم ,  وحسبك  من ذلك أهل كل علم عملي  أو نظري , ,, فتحقق الصحابة بعلوم الشريعة ليس  كتحقق التابعين , والتابعون  ليسوا كتابعيهم , وهكذا إلى الآن ,  ومن طالع سيرهم , وأقوالهم , وحكاياتهم , أبصر العجب في هذا المعنى ,,, إلى أن قال :" فلذلك صارت كتب المتقدمين وكلامهم أنفع لمن أراد الاحتياط  في العلم على أي نوع  كان , وخصوصاً علم الشريعة الذي هو العروة الوثقى والوزر الأحمى ". ( الموافقات 1/97/99
قلت : هذا لو كان أصحاب هذه  الكتب المتأخرة  قد كتبوا  ما كتبوا مستقلّين , أمّا  أنهم ناقلون  مختصرون مع  ما طرأ  على  اللغة من تعقيد وضعف , فإنّ هذا الرجوع يزداد تأكداً , وقد توالى اختصار الأصول وتلخيصها , أو شرحها والتعليق عليها , وإضافة ما يتوصل إليه بالتخريج والقياس  إليها , وتكثير احتمالاتها , حتى بعدت في كثير من المسائل  عن الأصل ,قال المقرّي :" حذر بعض الناصحين من أحاديث الفقهاء , وتحميلات الشيوخ , وتخريجات المتفقهين , وإجماعات المحدثين ".
قال الشيخ محمد الخضري  يبين خصائص دور الفقه السادس الذي يبتدئ من سقوط بغداد :" إن هذه الكتب العظيمة التي أبقتها لنا الاقدار من أقلام أسلافنا  صارت أثراً  من الآثار , ولم يعد أحد يهتم  بها ولا بدراستها من زمن قديم , ,, بل تجد كبار العلماء لا يسمعون بأسمائها  , وإذا رأوا في يدك  كتاباً منها فقلّما يهتم  أحدهم بالقراءة  فيه ,  وقصروا أنفسهم على هذه الكتب التي كتبت  في عصر التقهقر  , وبذلك انقطعت الصلة بيننا  وبينها من جهة الرواية  الصحيحة المفيدة,,, ". ( تاريخ التشريع الاسلامي)

وقد  حصل تحسن  كبير بالنسبة لما كان عليه الأمر في الوقت الذي يتحدث عنه  الشيخ الخضري   رحمه  الله ,  وذلك بسبب  العناية الكبيرة التي أوليت لنشر الأمهات , ولكثرة الكليات والمعاهد المختصّة  , وما يقوم به روادها من الدراسات والبحوث .
 وذكر هذه  الأمور ليس  الغرض منه بحال الإزراء بمؤلفات العلماء, ولا استنقاص جهودهم التي بذلوها في خدمة الفقه وغيره  , جزاهم  الله  خيراً .

والله أعلم

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

"طبقات الشافعية الكبرى": السبكي، (9/235/س6-...).

----------

